# Installing a Phase II BXA Quick Change Tool Post on Atlas Craftsman Lathe



## HMF (Nov 30, 2010)

Good article on installing a Phase II BXA Quick Change Tool Post on
an Atlas Craftsman 12" Lathe by Rick Sparber

Enjoy!


Nelson


----------



## HMF (Nov 30, 2010)

Jack-

I added a number of his articles today, because they are excellent reference sources, and he has no problem with copying them, as long as no changes are made (he refers to this as "protected by copyleft").

I have an AXA for my 10" South Bend and was told that is the proper size for that lathe. The BXA size seems to fit the industrial type as opposed to home shop lathes like a South Bend or Atlas. 


Best,


Nelson


----------



## Uncle Buck (Aug 15, 2012)

I too have an Atlas/Craftsman 12" and selected a Phase II BXA post for my machine too. I selected the BXA because in doing so it allowed me to utilize a sissors type knurling tool attached to one of my toolholders off of the post which cannot be done with an off the shelf sissors knurl on an AXA tool post. Anyway, I have had this setup several years and I have found no drawback with the BXA size either and especially like the option I have for my knurl setup which is far less punishing on the brass cross slide nut that an applied pressure type knurling toolholder would be.


----------

